# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Sài Gòn >  Quán cafe đẹp ở Sài Gòn - TP.HCM

## vipsaigon007

*Yesterday Piano Café - góc riêng giữa Sài Thành*



*Yesterday Piano Café: 
Số 28 Hồ Biểu Chánh, quận Phú Nhuận, TP HCM.
Điện thoại: (08) 3505 2727

*

*Đây chính là một góc rất riêng giữa Sài thành náo nhiệt để bạn nghĩ về ngày hôm qua, thoải mái suy tư và tự nhìn lại mình.*

 Quán mang một nét rất riêng, nhẹ nhàng, ấm cúng trong  không gian yên tĩnh và lắng đọng, khác hẳn cái ồn ào náo nhiệt thị  thành. Vào buổi trưa, nơi đây chính là văn phòng thứ hai của các nhà  doanh nghiệp. Họ ngồi đây với bữa cơm trưa thân mật cùng khách hàng, bạn  bè, đồng nghiệp và thưởng thức tiếng nhạc từ các nghệ sĩ guitar, dương  cầm. 








Sáng chủ nhật, quán ấm cúng với không khí như chỉ dành  cho gia đình, bạn bè. Chiều chủ nhật, nơi đây sẽ trở nên náo nhiệt hơn  với những buổi offline của hội nhóm, diễn đàn... Với không khí rôm rả,  vui tươi, ấm cúng, các bạn trẻ đang làm cho "ngày hôm qua" của mình  trong tương lai rộn ràng, nhiều sắc màu hơn. Tại đây, mỗi người, mỗi lứa  tuổi sẽ có được những niềm vui rất riêng cho mình, trong một không gian  đầm ấm.








Ngoài ra, bạn còn được hưởng các dịch vụ, từ sạc pin  điện thoại di động, Wi-Fi cáp quang, đến fax, photocopy, sử dụng máy  tính miễn phí. Đây còn là nơi chuyên tổ chức các buổi hội nghị, hội thảo  và các sự kiện quảng bá thương hiệu. Quán có thiết kế cổ điển, những  vật trang trí mang hơi hướng xa xưa, mang lại sự hoài cổ, sự trang  trọng, trầm mặc. Đây sẽ là một chốn dừng chân nghỉ ngơi thật yên tĩnh  cho bạn. Đặc biệt, quán có những chuồng gỗ nhỏ xinh nuôi bồ câu, thỏ...  Yesterday Piano Cafe còn có tên gọi "Hội quán nhiếp ảnh Yesterday" để  bạn có thể ghi lại những khoảnh khắc của mình tại đây. 








Các món như kem Yesterday, cocktail Yesterday… được  thực hiện theo công thức riêng của quán. Thưởng thức những món ngon này  ngay trong không gian quán sẽ khiến bạn nhớ mãi. Sinh tố tắc mát lạnh -  thức uống lạ này sẽ giúp cho hệ hô hấp của bạn hoạt động tốt hơn. Saigon  Snow - hương vị kem mát lạnh hòa quyện cùng vị trái cây tươi mới tạo  cảm giác thích thú và ngon miệng. 








Tại quán, cơm trưa văn phòng với thực đơn phong phú  thay đổi hàng ngày, luôn đảm bảo chất lượng vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm và  đề cao cách chế biến thức ăn theo kiểu truyền thống thuần Việt. Quầy  rau tự chọn thay đổi mỗi ngày, miễn phí cho bạn có thể thưởng thức. Hàng  tối (từ thứ 3 đến chủ nhật), chương trình độc tấu piano với những giai  điệu trữ tình vang bóng một thời, đưa bạn trở về ký ức xưa qua lời ca  sâu lắng trong từng ca khúc của các nhạc sĩ lừng danh: Vũ Thành An, Ngô  Thụy Miên, Đoàn Chuẩn - Từ Linh, Trịnh Công Sơn… Như thế, ngoài được  phục vụ về mặt ẩm thực, tâm hồn bạn cũng được "chăm sóc" bởi tiếng dương  cầm lãng mạn. 



*Yesterday Piano Café: Số 28 Hồ Biểu Chánh, quận Phú Nhuận, TP HCM.
Điện thoại: (08) 3505 2727*

----------


## vipsaigon007

BỔ SUNG THÊM CÁI MENU NỮA NÀ  :starwars:

----------


## vipsaigon007

*Yesterday Piano Café: Số 28 Hồ Biểu Chánh, quận Phú Nhuận, TP HCM.
Điện thoại: (08) 3505 2727*

----------

